# psychology pathway



## jess91 (May 3, 2021)

Hi, I'm just wondering if anyone has experience working as an Occupational Rehabilitation Consultant for their 4+2 Provisional Psychologist pathway to registration. I see a lot of Rehab Consultant job ads asking for provisional psychs. Alternatively, if you are not completing the 4+2 but have some insight into the demands of the job that would be great. Thanks


----------

